# Sunset Friday 29/8/2011 Athens Greece



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sunset last Friday .. a series of over 70 shots taken s the sun was going down .. saw the colour in the sky and headed for a spot I remembered from 7 years back .. then used 2 or 3 vantage points to grab the photo's 

Should have had a tripod with me to stabilise the view but it's bulky on the bike especially when heading out for a long ride 

Here are the first of the shots .. started at this point then moved down the road a bit .. the photo's will continue with various views but end with the sun having disappeared behind the mountain .. maybe another time I will be lucky enough to return and take a video .

8)










12)










13)










14)










16)


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful shots there love the sky and the mountains in the background.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was supposed to be out cycling .. left late and saw that colour in the sky so I forgot about cycling and lost yet another half hour clicking away until the sun had disappeared. trying to be very hard with myself and cut out the unnecessary .. difficult though have managed to dump several photos though .. the numbers are indicative of where the photo's being shown are located in the stream .. gets harder to cream the crop as the photos go on ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The first one is a wall hanger for sure!!!! ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Dori1960 said:


> The first one is a wall hanger for sure!!!! ray:


To be perfectly honest, any one of them is - Beautifully stunning photos DF, They transport you to almost anywhere in the N Mediterranean area ray:

I did notice a small oval(ish)-shaped 'blob' in #12 & 13 though, (#2 + #3 in your post, but not visible in the rest) just right of the centre-line on the horizon-line, I think it might just be 'lens-flare' but it sorta sticks out a bit...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice DF, Great captures. Lovely colours.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful pictures ray:

You're making me even more desperate to go back to Greece :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> I did notice a small oval(ish)-shaped 'blob' in #12 & 13 though, (#2 + #3 in your post, but not visible in the rest) just right of the centre-line on the horizon-line, I think it might just be 'lens-flare' but it sorta sticks out a bit...


lens flare it is .. I try to angle the camera so the flare is eaten up by the source but it can't always be done 

I was going to inflict most of the shots I took on you in batches of 5 pictures however I realise that could be rather boring so I'll try to ease the pain and post variations leaving the final shots to the final parade .. 



17) 










21) 










26) 










27) 










29)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

More very beautiful shots!!! I absolutely love the second one!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Strangely enough , the second one was a crop from the first .. I thought it looked better that way.
Still weeding the photo's to try and minimise the impact whilst maintaining the beautiful sight I saw ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Done_Fishin said:


> Strangely enough , the second one was a crop from the first .. I thought it looked better that way.
> Still weeding the photo's to try and minimise the impact whilst maintaining the beautiful sight I saw ..


Oops! I blew that one didn't I? :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You weren't to know .. and obviously we agree that it's a great shot and looks better than the original .. amazing how shaving a part of a photo can make it look like a totally different picture !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

30) 










31) (cropped from above)










41) 











42) 











43)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Although there is a rule that we should not put more than 5 images per post, the following sequence of 26 photos has been sanctioned as they are a contiguous sequence of a sunset... I sought permission (and it has been granted) to post all at once so as not to destroy the continuity or the beauty therein ... I would also like to extend my thanks to DonaldG for allowing me to do this ray:

I should also mention that these photos were all taken without tripod. I was lucky enough to manage to keep all shots framed in the same fashion since I was continually lifting my camera up and then down again .. gets really tiring on the arms otherwise :laugh:



44) 










45) 










46) 










47) 










48) 










49) 










50) 










51) 










52) 










53) 










54) 










55) 










56) 










57) 










58) 










59) 










60) 










61) 










62) 










63) 










64) 










65) 










66) 











67) 










68) 










69)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

ray:ray: You illustrated the sunset process beautifully. Without a tripod to boot!!!! ray:ray:

Thanks to DonaldG as well!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Dori .. ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A stunning series of photos DF ray:

I think you've found the one of the rare scenes where lens-flare adds to the photo, the saturated ring around the sun's final moments is wonderful. I also like the way just the buildings look almost like a negative, in the #55 - #58 pics, then transition back to normal appearances for the rest.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. I just checked the timings for that series .. only 5 ~ 6 minutes .. I especially like the effect on the clouds, almost like they are on fire and the subtle change in colouring on the cloud just above the disappearing sun .. the edges especially ...


----------

